# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Temel Yasalar

## veli

WOLLOUGHBY YASASI 

Birine bir makinenin çalismadigini kanitlamaya çalisirsaniz, makine o anda 
çalisacaktir.



ANDREW YOUNG YASASI 

Eger 100 isadami yasal olmayan bir is yapmaya karar verirlerse, o is yasal olur.



AXWELL'IN ÇIKARDIGI SONUÇ 

Eger havayi soluyabiliyor ama suyu içemiyorsaniz geri kalmis bir ülkedesinizdir. 
Oysa, suyu içebiliyor ama havayi soluyamiyorsaniz kalkinmis bir ülkedesinizdir.



LOFTA'NIN GÖZYASLARI 

Hiç kimse sizi kendinizi iyi hissettiginiz zaman terketmez.



FANT YASASI 

Bir eliniz dolu iken diger elinizle kilitli bir kapiyi açmak zorunda 
kaldiginizda, anahtar kesinlikle elinizin dolu oldugu taraftaki cebinizdedir.



MONLY'NIN KURALI 

Mantik, yanlis sonuca özgüveninizi yitirmeden sistematik bir biçimde ulasma 
yöntemidir.



GOODWIN'DEN HATIRLATMA 

Gözle görülen elestirilmeye mahkumdur.



FULTON'UN YERÇEKIMI YASASI 

Düsen bir nesneyi sakin tutmaya çalismayin. Birakin düssün, daha az zarar 
görecektir.



CAIMPELL YASASI 

Ne kadar az is yaparsaniz, isleriniz o kadar yolunda gider.



KOVACI'IN YASASI 

Telefonda yanlis numara çevirdiginizde, asla mesgul çalmaz.



ANONIM BIR YASA 

Beklenmedik bir yerden gelen para, beklenmedik bir harcamaya gider.



MURPHY'NIN ONARIM KONUSUNDAKI YASASI 

Ufak bir arizayi gidermeye çalisirken, daha önemli bir arizaya neden olursunuz.



ÖNEMLI INSANLAR KURALI 

Büyük hayranlik ve saygi duydugunuz insanlarin derin düsüncelere daldigini 
gördügünüzde, olasilikla ögle yemeginde ne yiyeceklerini düsünüyorlardir.



YASENEK'IN GÖZLEMI 

Öpüsen insanlar birbirlerine o kadar yaklasirlar ki, birbirlerinin hatalarini 
göremezler.



ARLEN YASASI 

Bir yerden ayrilirken, insanlarin size ne kadar iyi davrandiklarini görmek çok 
ilginçtir.

----------

